# Tmo dump



## blacknight1114 (May 12, 2012)

Any word on new roms from the dump???????









Sent from my SGH-T989 using RootzWiki


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development subforums for releases only.


----------



## blacknight1114 (May 12, 2012)

My bad...I'm a noob

Sent from my SGH-T989 using RootzWiki


----------



## Dan_Brutal (Jul 28, 2011)

My rom is based on the tmo lc8 dump. Not blowing my own horn, just letting you know.


----------



## blacknight1114 (May 12, 2012)

Sweet. I will try it out. Thx

Sent from my SGH-T989 using RootzWiki


----------

